# 2 Person Roomette Redemption



## Alphacow (Feb 20, 2011)

First post here, I've been reading the forums for a couple of months and almost all of my questions have been answered.

But, couldn't find an answer to this. I'm thinking about redeeming a two zone roomette award, SWC to California, then north to Portland. I know I want to do it, but unsure who is going to be joining me right now. Can I have someone booked with me, then they not show up if they can't go, would it cause me any troubles? Can they travel with me part of the way, I.E. just on the Southwest Chief and skip the Coast Starlight? Can I wear a fake mustache into the dining car and get a free second meal if two people are booked in the roomette but I'm the only one actually traveling? :giggle: How easy is it to change someone's name on the ticket? I suppose I can't have two different people on different sections...

Also, the SWC to CS in Los Angeles is a two hour connection, what actually happens if I miss it due to the SWC being late? Would they bus, or put me up for the night? If they offer a bus, can I decline it and have them put me up for the night? Thanks!


----------



## TransitGeek (Feb 21, 2011)

Alphacow said:


> Also, the SWC to CS in Los Angeles is a two hour connection, what actually happens if I miss it due to the SWC being late? Would they bus, or put me up for the night? If they offer a bus, can I decline it and have them put me up for the night? Thanks!


No idea with the other stuff, but with the SWC-CS connection, one of two things will happen. If the SWC is up to around three hours late, they'll generally hold the CS for it. I've been on the CS a couple of times where this has happened- and breathless SWC passengers were seen rushing from one platform to the other. If the SWC is later, they'll send you up on the San Joaquins, which means a bus to Bakersfield and a train from there to either Emeryville or Sacramento, where you'll catch up with the CS. (While the coastal route is more scenic, the valley route is faster.) If the SWC is ridiculously, mind-bendingly crew-went-out-of-service-in-the-desert-and-the-next-conductor-had-to-hike-in late, then they'd put you on the next day's CS.

I don't think you can refuse the San Joaquins connection and be put up for the night, but I'm not 100% certain- and you'd probably have a much better case when riding sleeper than coach.


----------



## Pat Harper (Feb 21, 2011)

Alphacow said:


> But, couldn't find an answer to this. I'm thinking about redeeming a two zone roomette award, SWC to California, then north to Portland. I know I want to do it, but unsure who is going to be joining me right now. Can I have someone booked with me, then they not show up if they can't go, would it cause me any troubles?


If you booked a roomette for two people, that will also include rail fees for two. You will need to provide Amtrak with the name of the person traveling with you. That person would get his/her own ticket, separate from yours.

Therefore, if he/she got on at a later stop, he/she would have no problems.

If the person is unable to go for some reason, and you know this in advance, try having your ticket downgraded from 2 to 1 person.


----------



## AlanB (Feb 21, 2011)

As long as you don't print the tickets out until a few days before travel it's easy to change the name of the person traveling with you. Once the tickets are printed however, it gets much harder to change the name. Of course the other side of the coin is that you need to print them early enough so as to have enough time to mail the ticket to your friend, if they're not going to board at the same stop as you.

And no, you're not entitled to a second meal if your friend is a no show.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 21, 2011)

I have done this many times, and it is no problem.

You must give both names when you make the reservation, but if you have an idea who may go (male or female), it is really no problem. A name of the 2nd passenger must be on their ticket. (There should be no problem for David to pass for Mark, but they may question Alan trying to pass for Sally!




)

I had one trip on the Crescent, CL, EB and CS. The 2nd person could only join me on the CL and EB. His name was on all 4 tickets. When I boarded in BHM, I explained the 2nd person could not make it. No problem, but they collected his ticket (which I had) and I met him in WAS. We rode on the CL and EB together. In PDX, he "missed"



the CS and I went to LAX alone. They did not collect his ticket, so I guess it depends on the crew.


----------



## Alphacow (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks, didn't think it would be a problem but wanted to make sure.


----------



## transit54 (Feb 28, 2011)

On this topic, my girlfriend and I will be traveling on one of the Silver Service trains in about a month on an AGR redemption. I will be riding to NYP, but she will be getting off at an earlier station. What is the best way to handle this with AGR? Just book us both to NYP and let the sleeper attendant know when we board?


----------



## AlanB (Feb 28, 2011)

Book both to NYP and just tell your attendant when you get on. It'll be easier and there will be less chance of the AGR agent accidentally booking you to the wrong city.


----------

